# procedure code 15850



## Cynnijones (Apr 15, 2015)

Does anyone know if the procedure code 15850 is paid separately? I have articles that show it is, but medicare says it is part of the post op. If it was just suture removal yes but not when the physician uses anesthesia. 

I need help! Do I appeal this or is Medicare right?

Thank You,
Cyndi Jones

email: cjones@eysinst.com


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 28, 2015)

*Sadly*

I work for pediatric plastic surgeons (lots of cleft lip surgery) and we frequently take patients back to the OR to remove sutures under anesthesia.   We use CPT 15850 every week!

CPT 15850 used to be paid by most carriers, but sadly, virtually everyone denies it as global these days.

I can understand their reasoning ... "you put the sutures in, you have to take them out."  But our young patients cannot sit still for the removal of sutures from their face, and tying them down is traumatic, so we take them to the OR under anesthesia. 

The anesthesiologist and the facility are being paid, but the surgeon is not. 

I used to appeal these denials and was usually successful, but about three years ago (or so) even our appeals were unsuccessful.  

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

